# [solved] Privoxy won't start

## Shienarier

When i try and start privoxy

```
/etc/init.d/privoxy start
```

I only get this

```
* Starting privoxy ...                                                   [ !! ]

```

How do i get more information?

Anyone know what i should do?Last edited by Shienarier on Thu Aug 04, 2005 8:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## microbrain

check /var/log/privoxy/logfile (that's the logfile according to the man page)

----------

## Shienarier

It's actually /var/log/privoxy/privoxy.log

That at least the only logfile in /var/log/privoxy

And no, no entries in there.

----------

## Arno Nymous

The "...log" and the "jarfile" have to be owned by privoxy:privoxy. Otherwise privoxy will fail to start.

----------

## Shienarier

That was it.

I should have figured when i had to make the directory manualy.

----------

## spankmygentoo

I'm getting this when I try to start privoxy via /etc/init.d/privoxy start

It tries to start and then I get the part that says [!!].  I tried creating a privoxy directory in /var/log and even creating a privoxy.log in that directory and changing ownership to privoxy:privoxy and I still get [!!]. 

I look in the log file for privoxy and it is blank.

Any suggestions?  It has worked before and I did a fresh install of Gentoo after trying out VidaLinux.  I did nothing different but I used the 2005.2 CD I believe...it was the newest one anyhow.

----------

## Arno Nymous

First things first. As this was your first post: Welcome to the forums.

You don't mention the "jarfile"?!

 *Quote:*   

> jarfile privoxy.log /var/log/privoxy

  must belong to privoxy group and privoxy user.

Have a look @ your "/etc/privoxy/config". Maybe the "logdir" entry points to a different location.

----------

## spankmygentoo

 *Arno Nymous wrote:*   

> First things first. As this was your first post: Welcome to the forums.
> 
> You don't mention the "jarfile"?!
> 
>  *Quote:*   jarfile privoxy.log /var/log/privoxy  must belong to privoxy group and privoxy user.
> ...

 

Thanks! Sorry for the late response, a new job and a new laptop have been keeping me busy.  I'm going to look into that tomorrow.

----------

